# Ga. 2017 ASA Qualifiers and State Championship Dates



## passthru24

This all I have right now for the State Qualifiers and State Shoot. If any other club would like to have a shoot just call Scott Parrott at 678-378-0816

2017 Georgia ASA Qualifiers and State Championship

Jan. – Jan. 15th at River Bottom Outdoors Archery,    Dual Ga. /Ala.
                                  ( Scott Parrott  678-378-0816 ) 



Feb. – Feb. 4th at Bow Hunters Supply Archery,    Dual Ga./Ala.
                                ( Chris Powers  770-834-3044 )

              Feb. 11th at Sweetwater Archery,   Dual Ga. /Ala.
                                 ( Albert Morris  678-677-6782 )



Mar. – Mar. 4th at Soul Hunters Outdoor Ministry,     Ga. Only
                                  ( Randall Hughes  706-491-0824 )

               Mar. 5th at River Bottom Outdoors Archery,   Dual Ga. / Ala.
                                   ( Scott Parrott  678-378-0816 )

               Mar. 19th at Po Boy Archery,   Dual Ga. / S.C.
                                 ( Troy Hall  478-232-9889 )



Apr. – April 1st at Blue Devil Archery,     Dual Ga. / Fla.
                                 ( Daniel Fowler  229-561-5097 )

               April 8th at Noble Fellowship Archery,    Tri State  Ga./Ala./Tnn.
                                  ( Michael Lankford 423-322-8511 )

               April 22nd at Bow Hunters Supply Archery,     Dual Ga. / Ala.
                                     ( Chris Powers  770-834-3044 )

               April 23rd at Rock Branch Archery,     Dual Ga. / S.C.
                                 ( Bobby McCannon 706-318-0610 )



May – May 6th at Noble Fellowship Archery,    Tri State  Ga./Ala./Tnn.
                                 ( Michael Lankford 423-322-8511)

 May 6th at Blue Devil Archery,     Dual Ga. / Fla.
                                 ( Daniel Fowler  229-561-5097 )

               May 21st at Gainesville Archery,      Ga. Only
                                  ( Larry Painter  706-429-4832 )

               May 27th at Southern Redemption Archery,  Ga. Only
                              ( Daniel Faircloth  770-584-8028 )



Jun. – June 10th at Sweetwater Archery,     Dual Ga. / Ala.
                             ( Albert Morris  678-677-6782 )

              June 17th at Bow Hunters Supply Archery,     Dual Ga. / Ala.
                                   ( Chris Powers  770-834-3044 ) 

              June  25th at Po Boy Archery,   Dual Ga. / S.C.
                                 ( Troy Hall  478-232-9889 )




 Jul. – July 1st CANCELLED !!!




State Championship July 8th & 9th  at Sweetwater Archery
                          ( Albert Morris  678-677-6782 )


----------



## DartonHunter101

*April 22nd at Bow Hunters Supply Archery, Dual Ga. / Ala.*

It will be a dual Qualifier , Ga. and Ala. All ASA classes available.
 Really looking forward to seeing everyone and getting the new year started off with a Great Shoot !!! Weather looking Good.

We have some new rules about the way the shoots will be managed just ensure for the ones that compete get a fair shoot. If you don't want to go by these rules just shoot for fun.


----------

